# GHRP-6, MOD-GRF 1-29 and IGF-1 LR3 from DRS Labs



## nostalgia (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello,

I was taking GHRP-6 and MOD GRF 1-29 for a long time and switched to GHRP-2 with MOD GRF 1-29 two weeks ago.

I always order my stuff from DRS labs because they have an excellent service and fast delivery and do accept bank transfer unlike the other companies. Now, I have read that with GHRP-2 and MOD GRF 1-29 you get CTS syndrom with numb hands and pain in the fingers.

I run MOD GRF 1-29 @ 50 mcg and GHRP-2 @ 100mcg 3x daily. All I get is hunger, a little weird feeling in my fingers and tickling in my hands and arms at night. Because I only had one syringe left today, I did a bigger shot of 150 mcg MOD GRF 1-29 and 200 mcg of GHRP-2 and now I can feel pain in my wrists,fingers and forearms. It's a weird, unexplainable feeling...

Now, since most people get this feeling at small dosages, I am wondering if the DRS labs stuff is underdosed or is everyone responding different to the GH output. Any reviews about DRS labs? Also I would like to know if the IGF-1 LR3 from DRS labs is g2g because I'd like to stack it with the other peptides.

Thanks!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I may be wrong, but I'm pretty certain 50mcg of mod grf1-29 isn't enough.

I take 150mcg of ghrp2 and modgrf1-29 4 times a day, and do sometimes get pins and needles.

Judging by the feedback on here, it doesn't seem like DRS sell under dosed gear.

It needs to be taken at saturation dose.


----------



## nostalgia (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello Dux, well I have read a thread where it was stated that only ~30 mcg of MOD GRF 1-29 is about 80% as effective as 100 mcg.

As far as I know, it was backed up with blood tests.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Read this mate:

http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/#respond


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

for GHRP peptides the saturation dose is approx 1mcg per kg (slightly less .8 for GHRP-2) this does not mean this is the only dose you should use, with quality peptides you will get results with half this dose.

saturation just means a point where the results do not match the dose for example for a 100kg man 100mcg is the saturation dose if this person takes 200mcg per jab does not mean he will double the results in fact it is just approx 27% increase and this will diminish the higher the dose in any one injection.

GHRH peptides (Mod GRF) can be doses at 50, 100, 200mcg with no issue again this will get results, remember the purpose of the GHRH is to amplify the GH pulse.....


----------



## nostalgia (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey. Thanks guys. Another question... Is IGF LR3 from DRS Labs g2g?


----------



## nostalgia (Mar 8, 2012)

Another question. How much IU of synthetic GH equal 150 mcg GHRP 2 and 100 mcg Mod Grf 3x daily? And how do you have to dose the peptides to come near 10 IU??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nostalgia said:


> Another question. How much IU of synthetic GH equal 150 mcg GHRP 2 and 100 mcg Mod Grf 3x daily? And how do you have to dose the peptides to come near 10 IU??


saturation dose of both GHRP and GHRH will release approx 1.13iu of GH so 3 x a day will give approx 3.5iu now many might knock this amount but it is your own GH so far better than any you can inject including pharma.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm bookmarking every thread Paul talks about peps on lol.

This chap is a fountain of knowledge!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I'm bookmarking every thread Paul talks about peps on lol.
> 
> This chap is a fountain of knowledge!


Thank you....


----------



## nostalgia (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello pscarb. I am a powerlifter and losing bodyfat atm. I already lost 20 lbs while improving all my lifts, but now it gets harder and harder. Shall I up the GHRP dose for a higher GH output or stack Igf1 lr3 with the Ghrp and mod grf to keep muscles and gain strength/muscles during my cut? My diet is in check. Thanks!


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

Last I read ( I dont have the study) increasing the dose, with saturation being100mcg = 100kg so 200mcg having an increase of 150% 300mcg 125% 400mcg plus which is 400% above saturation dose does not return a beneficial return. This goes for running mod plus GHRP's at 100mcg per 1kg. Also I think you'd be better off with peg MGF over LR3 m8


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nostalgia said:


> Hello pscarb. I am a powerlifter and losing bodyfat atm. I already lost 20 lbs while improving all my lifts, but now it gets harder and harder. Shall I up the GHRP dose for a higher GH output or stack Igf1 lr3 with the Ghrp and mod grf to keep muscles and gain strength/muscles during my cut? My diet is in check. Thanks!


IGF is a waste of money in my opinion unless you are using for injuries? A GHRP/GHRH stack would help with fat burning but it is not a solution you can just take and hey presto you are ripped fat loss should be higher on clen or ECA



Tentking said:


> Last I read ( I dont have the study) increasing the dose, with saturation being100mcg = 100kg so 200mcg having an increase of 150% 300mcg 125% 400mcg plus which is 400% above saturation dose does not return a beneficial return. This goes for running mod plus GHRP's at 100mcg per 1kg. Also I think you'd be better off with peg MGF over LR3 m8


i agree with the diminished return and the pMGF over IGF but your numbers for the diminished returns are off doubling the saturation dose which is 1mcg per kg would only return 27% more than the saturation dose this gets lower and lower as you have said to a point where 4 x saturation does will not give any more added benefit..

The only exception to this might be IPAM as it has a longer half life and is capable of releasing a further pulse 4-5hrs after the initial pulse given a high enough dose......


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

I had remembered it being higher, cant find the numbers right now it was a while ago I'd read this.

Although its better to use 4-5 times a day at saturation, rather than higher doses.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tentking said:


> I had remembered it being higher, cant find the numbers right now it was a while ago I'd read this.
> 
> Although its better to use 4-5 times a day at saturation, rather than higher doses.


Agree with that the key to peptides is frequency over dose...

Dat explains the percentage over on his site mate this where I got the info from....


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

Yea this is where I read it, around 8months ago so its a bit rusty in my head. The info on that site is incredible, but can be hard read man!


----------



## nostalgia (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks a lot pscarb. But wouldn't the GH output be higher if you would do following doses 4 times daily than 100/100 3x daily:

250 mcg GHRP-2

50 mcg MOD GRF

Would equal 1000 mcg of GHRP-2 and 200 mcg of MOD GRF a day.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nostalgia said:


> Thanks a lot pscarb. But wouldn't the GH output be higher if you would do following doses 4 times daily than 100/100 3x daily:
> 
> 250 mcg GHRP-2
> 
> ...


yes it would be higher but if you look at the percentage increase i mentioned earlier and assuming you are using clinical grade by raising the GHRP to 250mcg you would only get an extra 35% (doubling saturation increases by 27% + 7% for the further increase) over a day jabbing 4 times you would have an approx output (this is not a fact as we all differ) of 5.74iu so yes higher and 5.7iu of your own natty GH will give results.


----------



## nostalgia (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey, thanks for your reply. Thread can be closed, I am fully informed now.


----------



## londonjerk (Apr 10, 2013)

DRS Labs are sending product through without verifying which peptide is which. They mixed the labels on GHRP-6 and apparently mislabeled with Ipamorelin. Obviously this is not the best as the effects and synergy is VERY different. I'm trying to upload the damn email from Dave telling me there was mistake but some Flash plugin keeps crashing. Anyway, I saw in the comments that another customer tried the GHRP-6 and didn't have the hunger pangs either. I think this may be a habitual issue with DRS.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

londonjerk said:


> DRS Labs are sending product through without verifying which peptide is which. They mixed the labels on GHRP-6 and apparently mislabeled with Ipamorelin. Obviously this is not the best as the effects and synergy is VERY different. I'm trying to upload the damn email from Dave telling me there was mistake but some Flash plugin keeps crashing. Anyway, I saw in the comments that another customer tried the GHRP-6 and didn't have the hunger pangs either. I think this may be a habitual issue with DRS.


although i agree that it is not good can you explain how the synergy and effect between GHRP-6 and IPAM is VERY different? given they are both GHRP's and release the same GH pulse size??


----------



## londonjerk (Apr 10, 2013)

No I agree. that's not the point. We buy something and expect to get what we buy. You British are so complacent about this. Horse meat scandal's the same thing! Your response wasn't they deceived you by selling horse meat, your response was it wasn't going to hurt you. When I buy GHRP-6 I expect GHRP-6! What if it were Hex? I need to properly dose this stuff. Anyway, thank you for your reply. I have some "GHRP-6" to sell you then. Strange country.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

londonjerk said:


> No I agree. that's not the point. We buy something and expect to get what we buy. You British are so complacent about this. Horse meat scandal's the same thing! Your response wasn't they deceived you by selling horse meat, your response was it wasn't going to hurt you. When I buy GHRP-6 I expect GHRP-6! What if it were Hex? I need to properly dose this stuff. Anyway, thank you for your reply. I have some "GHRP-6" to sell you then. Strange country.


no i get your point i guess you worded your first post wrongly as you clearly said the synergy is different which is why i asked, i do agree if you buy something then that is what you should get.....

to be fair buddy if you think the country is strange you should leave


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

londonjerk said:


> No I agree. that's not the point. We buy something and expect to get what we buy. You British are so complacent about this. Horse meat scandal's the same thing! Your response wasn't they deceived you by selling horse meat, your response was it wasn't going to hurt you. When I buy GHRP-6 I expect GHRP-6! What if it were Hex? I need to properly dose this stuff. Anyway, thank you for your reply. I have some "GHRP-6" to sell you then. Strange country.


Strange it may be but it is us Brits only one ,many of us are proud of it,

please feel free to leave as Paul says,or stop complaining and muck in...


----------



## londonjerk (Apr 10, 2013)

Haha! You're probably use ur benefit money for these peptides, huh. U have to admit this country is a **** hole. But where can u undereducated people go? U would survive a week outside this gloomy **** hole without your dole money. America #1!!


----------



## londonjerk (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh for a country so into football. You guy suck! Need to import talent because u have none


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

londonjerk said:


> Haha! You're probably use ur benefit money for these peptides, huh. U have to admit this country is a **** hole. But where can u undereducated people go? U would survive a week outside this gloomy **** hole without your dole money. America #1!!


You got me there,i have no money or brains,all the more reason for you to go back to where ever it is you came from,as we are all apparently like that,,,,we will pay for the flight.Red suits you


----------



## londonjerk (Apr 10, 2013)

Haha I couldn't deprive you of six weeks of housing and income support. You can keep it and I will continue to lobby to end your welfare system for Jeramy Kyle disciples. Keep your quid  see I struck a nerve. The sad part is you are prob undereducated and poor. I feel bad; at least I can leave a find work. Good luck red coat (not red suits - see, undereducated)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

londonjerk said:


> Haha I couldn't deprive you of six weeks of housing and income support. You can keep it and I will continue to lobby to end your welfare system for Jeramy Kyle disciples. Keep your quid  see I struck a nerve. The sad part is you are prob undereducated and poor. I feel bad; at least I can leave a find work. Good luck red coat (not red suits - see, undereducated)


Yes mate ,feel sorry for me as i have choices,like which Range Rover i should take out(i have two pmsl),or which of my three companies need my time most,if any as they run smoothly ,leaving me lots of time.

I have these things because i am British and free,i presume you came here because you were not so fortunate....but if it is so sad here,please leave us ethnic and adopted happy Brits to it..


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Maybe he came here to sponge of our benefit system


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

londonjerk said:


> Haha I couldn't deprive you of six weeks of housing and income support. You can keep it and I will continue to lobby to end your welfare system for Jeramy Kyle disciples. Keep your quid  see I struck a nerve. The sad part is you are prob undereducated and poor. I feel bad; at least I can leave a find work. Good luck red coat (not red suits - see, undereducated)


Maybe a lesson on how to grasp the English language would be a good start..........any way.....Goodbye


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

londonjerk said:


> Haha! You're probably use ur benefit money for these peptides, huh. U have to admit this country is a **** hole. But where can u undereducated people go? U would survive a week outside this gloomy **** hole without your dole money. America #1!!


An ar5hole is an ar5hole, no matter where in the world he comes from..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Maybe a lesson on how to grasp the English language would be a good start..........any way.....Goodbye


I could sort of sense that one coming pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL


----------

